# One-stage polish advice



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi folks,

I have been using the ZviZZer line for a while now, fell out of love with their fine abrasives (FC2000) and switched to CarPro essence which has blown me away.

Always conscious of breaking away from a polishing system I am well used to but Essence has opened my eyes and I am now wondering if there is a one-stage product (I had been using ZviZZer MC 3000) that ticks all the below boxes... 

Majority of my stuff is done with a DAS-6 Pro Plus, I'm also moving away from the ZviZZer range of foam pads to the UroFibre pads and on softer paints Scholl Spider pads.

- Enough cut when combined with the Urofibre pads to correct fine scratches and swirls from harder paint
- OR on softer paint, works well with foam pads while finishing down hologram free
- Short working time
- Great gloss levels
- Essence-like easy wipe off
- Little/No dusting
- Uncoloured

Is Scholl S20 Black still the go to?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Detailing Kingdom 1.1 and Finale are excellent.

Can't remember which one but one is purple in colour but don't let that put you off as both are lovely to work with.

I have Essence and these 2 in my polishing range and have used the DK polishes with Urofibre pads previously.

Saying that, I never really need too much in terms of cut as we tend to buy newish/low mile minters in terms of paintwork.

Check them out, In2detailing do them.


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

DK 1.1 is great as a 1 stage , if you go a bit heavy and hard on the pad can haze a bit on black 
Finale will take that out this is great 1 stage if the paint is just a bit swirly 
Great combo my go to products
Cant recommend DK enough you get a deal off in2Detailing 
Just using this combo on a classic Mercedes SLR


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2020)

atbalfour said:


> Is Scholl S20 Black still the go to?


I came here to recommend this... works great. I use it on soft paint on one car that's been repainted, and very hard paint on another and am always blown away by its versatility and its finish. From scratch and defect removal on MF pads to medium fine pads like carpro's orange pads this stuff always does what I need it to do, and quickly with a very good finish every time.

Really can't go wrong with S20 or any of the Scholl line.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

atbalfour said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have been using the ZviZZer line for a while now, fell out of love with their fine abrasives (FC2000) and switched to CarPro essence which has blown me away.
> 
> ...


Another for Detailing Kingdom 1:1. Excellent cut ability and finishes down exceptionally. Have used it for quite some time now. I do also like the Scholl range and have Scholl S0 through to S40.

A question for you. Whats the reason you're moving away from the Zvizzer pads? Only asking as I'm after some 3" cutting pads and am interested in Zvizzer, so your views as someone who has us d them would be appreciated.

Thanks Dave


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

big dave 666 said:


> Another for Detailing Kingdom 1:1. Excellent cut ability and finishes down exceptionally. Have used it for quite some time now. I do also like the Scholl range and have Scholl S0 through to S40.
> 
> A question for you. Whats the reason you're moving away from the Zvizzer pads? Only asking as I'm after some 3" cutting pads and am interested in Zvizzer, so your views as someone who has us d them would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Dave


Nothing wrong with the pads at all - their foam pads work well and are extremely good value and could recommend them no bother.

That said I'd bought the Scholl Honey Spider Pad to work with Essence and I've loved working with this, I find they run extremely cool when doing longer sets and get caked far less easily. I thought the slits in the foam would make them easier to crumble, early signs are that they are extremely durable.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you mate, much appreciated


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks for the recommendations so far... spotted some DK 1:1 on my mates shelf the other day and would be nice to try before I buy.

Has anyone used it in direct comparison to Scholl S20 Black?

Any thoughts on Sonax Perfect finish? Would that be suitable for DA use?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Have a look at the new Rupes D-A Fine polish that will shortly replace Keramik. It can be paired with the Rupes Yellow Wool pad for heavier cutting or used with their yellow foam pad for lighter cutting, such as everyday wash marring, whilst finishing to a very high gloss level.

Alan W


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

atbalfour said:


> Any thoughts on Sonax Perfect finish? Would that be suitable for DA use?


SONAX PF is formulated for rotary use but I've used it via DA with no problems.



Alan W said:


> Have a look at the new Rupes D-A Fine polish that will shortly replace Keramik. It can be paired with the Rupes Yellow Wool pad for heavier cutting or used with their yellow foam pad for lighter cutting, such as everyday wash marring, whilst finishing to a very high gloss level.
> 
> Alan W


I just received the entire new line of RUPES Coarse and Fine polishes and pads.

I've used the new ONE with the new yellow Fine pads. I used the new pads and the new UNO PROTECT on an old 2-door Chevy.

Did quick video review on my IG page here,

https://www.instagram.com/tv/CDL8iYFBi4m/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet

Waiting for the right car to test out the complete system.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks guys. I did read somewhere that they have a DA version of Perfect Finish (not sure how it compares).

The Rupes combo seems very interesting though I am wary of having to buy more pads to get the most of it.

Also Mike, people are raving about 3D One, have you had any experience with it?


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Think you can get more cut out of DK
Make sure you read the bottle works at medium speed faster speed to finish off
would post you a picture but they always end up toooo large
I have used 3D products also very good to be honest theirs no right or wrong
You just use a product and find yourself going back to it thats then a keeper


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

DK.1:1 is a heavier cut than s20, all things being equal.

Personally I think it finishes down better to, but the finish between the two is very marginal.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, both Scholl S20 black and S40 finish down very nice with the right pad set. The S20 has more Cut but still finishes well.....the S40 is a finishing polish with cut and it finishes down awesomely. I use it on rotary but it’s fine on DA. I had not used it until recently and got a heads up from some of the guys on here.
Hope this helps
Paul


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I prefer Zvizzer (MC3000) to the Scholl S20 personally, but like you, really like Essence. I also really like using Ultimate Compound too, as uncool as that sounds. I guess it comes down to a sinergy (doesn't like the real spelling) of your machine(s), technique and the paints you typically work on.


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

I haven't used a great deal of compounds, G3, Megs UC and Sonax PF but when I tried Scholl products I just found "home" for me. They are intuitive to use and tolerate diverse pads.

S40 and a Scholl honey spider pad gives such a fantastic finish that I have no need to look further. If S40 is used with a Rupes yellow it removes swirls and light scratches easily and yet finishes so well I find I don't need to use a lighter pad to polish.
S3 XLL also tolerates a cutting pad or a finishing pad unless it's ultra soft.

I need to try S20 black as the in between one step.

Hope it helps.


----------

